# aire destroyed



## rugbyken (Feb 5, 2017)

the parking at aqua amarga almeria province was on a dried riverbed like a storm drain , problem is there have been storms over the last few months that have washed away the base level and it has been closed chains and height barriers etc ( to be honest you wouldn't drive a car on it either ) there is parking for about ten vans on a car park to the left just before and that seems to be tolerated, town itself is beautiful and the cave houses in the cliffs great,


----------



## Byronic (Feb 5, 2017)

Aire today, gone tomorrow.

Shame it's no more, toleration is never as good as acceptance.


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 5, 2017)

a few of the cave dwellings round the corner from the old aire fantastic view from inside over the bay and beach, no idea how old they are have seen before as neolithic but also medieval


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Feb 5, 2017)

The "On the beach" part was closed last April(2016) when we went.

Bernie


----------

